

Ask HN: I can't remember this website - sherjilozair

It used to have programming exercises, in which you were supposed to fill in code in incomplete programs to make the completed program work.
======
hashtag
I don't know what site you're referring to but take a look at CoderByte and
Project Euler

------
philmind
khanacademy.org code.org codecademy.org

~~~
sherjilozair
None of these are what I'm looking for. These do have programming exercises.
However, I'm looking for a very specific type of exercise: a problem is given,
and an incomplete solution is also given, and the student is asked to fill in
the blanks of the program to make it work.

~~~
rickdale
try codecombat.com // not sure its what you are looking for but similar
enough..

